# Steelheading Net



## W DeMarco

I've finally gotten fed up with trying to land steelhead with a landing hand. I've lost a couple already this season trying to get my glove out. I've been looking at nets and am unsure of what size net I should be getting. Also the prices are all over the place. 

I wade and usually use a 11.5 foot switch rod. Sometimes a 10 foot single handed rod or a 10 foot spinner. 

So I am hoping for some suggestions on a good size net for landing the big guys yet small enough to wade with and long enough to use with my switch rod. 

What are you guys using?


----------



## brodg

I use a boga grip, more money than a net, but much smaller carrying on your body. No hand touches the fish ever.


----------



## mdogs444

Nomad by Fishpond.


----------



## Steelie.B

Bogas are terrible for a steelhead's jaw, and their vertebrae can separate if you begin to hold the fish vertically that way. They should never be used on a fish you want to release. Get as large a net as is comfortable to carry on your back or clipped to your wading belt. Rubber is better than string. The Nomad hand net mdogs mentioned is a great net and very light. Don't hold the fish up in the air bent like a half circle after netting if release is the goal. Keep it in the water.


----------



## Indybio72

I think this came up in a thread before, and sorry to jack this post. But how do you carry a net if you use a sling pack? I'd like to get a net but feel like it would be a hassle with that form of a pack.

Edit: Holy crap I just look up some nets, why are they sooo expensive! I mean I know everything in fishing can get expensive but come on its a net!


----------



## dlancy

Wow, the cheapest Nomad net is $116 and goes up to $190. A bit pricey for a net don't you think? Dicks has a decent sized rubber net for around $20-$25. I have one and haven't had any problems scooping good size fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Steelie.B

You could carry it while hiking and attach it to your wading belt or the bottom of your sling while fishing. Nets are a good option if you don't have the confidence yet to handle it well with bare hands. I still think best option is to kneel behind fish in the shallows with the fish covered in water. Cradle hand underneath it to steady it or light grip on the tail with wet (seems obvious, but a dry hand on the tail out of water takes off more slime) bare hands. Gloves grab a ton of slime. Risk of infection ensues. Laying on side is ok if there is enough water and no big rocks for them to thrash and hit head on. Fish that look healthy swimming off will die hours later from brain trauma of an impact or brain damage of suffocation. It can take as little as 6 seconds of dry air for brain damage to start. Don't try to hold the rod at the same time. There are 2 options: keep the fish for the smoker or take as much care as possible to release a healthy fish. Make a decision one way or another. There is no middle ground that involves laying on dry gravel, getting fingers in the gills, 30 second dry air photo shoots, or getting a boot back in the water.


----------



## Indybio72

dustinlancy said:


> Wow, the cheapest Nomad net is $116 and goes up to $190. A bit pricey for a net don't you think? Dicks has a decent sized rubber net for around $20-$25. I have one and haven't had any problems scooping good size fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


$25 sounds more like it. I could not justify a $150 net. But I feel I need to get something because I have lost too many fish when they were JUST outside of hands reach. Lost a beauty of a steelhead the other week, would have had it if I had a net. Still bummed about that one.


----------



## mdogs444

If you're keeping them for the smoker, then get a cheap net. If you're not going to keep them, then just hand grab on tail in the shallows, use pliers to take out the hook, and let them go.


----------



## pbergan

I have used a Fishpond Nomad Hand Net (the one with the shortest handle) for a few seasons now and love it. I will admit that I like the nostalgic look of a beautifully crafted wooden net; but I like that the Fishpond is a little bit wider and seems more durable.

As for carrying it with a slingpack, I actually attach my net to my slingpack with a landing net retractor. One end attaches to your pack and the other end to the net.

I have seen guys that have nets on carabiners, and I always think what a pain it must be to get your net off your carabiner when you are ready to land a fish. With the retractor, just grab the net and the line in the retractor allows you to pull the net several feet from your pack.


----------



## dlancy

I've also seen nets with a magnet for easy detachment. Haven't used one tho, but thought it could be convenient or maybe just always comes off lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

dustinlancy said:


> I've also seen nets with a magnet for easy detachment. Haven't used one tho, but thought it could be convenient or maybe just always comes off lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


They actually work quite nicely. In fact, most also have a coil lanyard that attaches from net to magnet as well in case you drop it.

There are many, many types out there, but here is one for reference:http://www.backwoods.com/dr-slick-t...m_term=39173&gclid=CKKbya7e0sECFYtAMgodLWEAAw


----------



## dlancy

Thanks mdogs, I may have to get me one of those! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rick 88

I use this BK weigh telescoping net. Im not one for spending big money on a net, but i fell in love with this net and its well worth the money. I come up from cols to fish and im usually on the water all day. Its super light weight, compact design and extendable. The weigh feature is a bonus and could do without for a cheaper version.


http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-5248-bk-weigh-net-telescoping-handle.aspx


----------



## stak45dx1

I attach my net with a carabiner to the front of my pack then toss it over my shoulder so it's not in the way while I'm fishing, the cord on it is plenty long enough, then I jus dip my shoulder down and it falls off my shoulder and is right back in front of me. But having a net is a jinx... I catch more fish when I forget it in the car... Lol


----------



## Indybio72

stak45dx1 said:


> But having a net is a jinx... I catch more fish when I forget it in the car... Lol


Funny the way those things work.


----------



## ejsell

I'm using the BK short handle weigh net. http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-5247-bk-weigh-net-short-handle-xl.aspx. Great net but steep price. The rubber bag is great, I got a couple of flies in it this weekend releasing steelhead and they didn't get caught up in it. I'm also using one of the magnetic releases for it on my orvis sling.


----------



## master of steel

While it might not be great during the winter months, I have a landing glove I got for Christmas several ago. Very light and it grips very well. Mine is from Orvis and I think it retails for $25.00


----------



## 88luneke

Not sure if it's been posted, but they make magnetic connectors that I got from BPS to wrap my net around me. A quick tug on the net and the magnets pop off. Great for steel and eyes in the river. 

Magnets are pretty strong too, never have just come apart.


----------



## W DeMarco

Thanks for all the posts regarding nets for landing big chrome. As I expected the choices are there. One of my concerns is handle length when landing a fish on a longer rod, 11.5 switch. 

I hope in dropping $100+ on a net I will get quality, durability and a low weight. But it also sounds like there are some 25 dollar options that provide the same. 

I really like the idea of the magnetic release. My biggest problem with the landing hand is having it somewhere I can get it out and on my hand quickly without to much clumsiness. The magnetic release would solve this issue of readiness in the case of a net. 

I guess it comes down to timing with the landing hand. Every time I lose one due to clumsy gloving it is because I tried to glove up way too early in the fight. I end up losing the pressure on the line and fish.


----------



## mdogs444

W DeMarco said:


> Thanks for all the posts regarding nets for landing big chrome. As I expected the choices are there. One of my concerns is handle length when landing a fish on a longer rod, 11.5 switch.
> 
> I hope in dropping $100+ on a net I will get quality, durability and a low weight. But it also sounds like there are some 25 dollar options that provide the same.
> 
> I really like the idea of the magnetic release. My biggest problem with the landing hand is having it somewhere I can get it out and on my hand quickly without to much clumsiness. The magnetic release would solve this issue of readiness in the case of a net.
> 
> I guess it comes down to timing with the landing hand. Every time I lose one due to clumsy gloving it is because I tried to glove up way too early in the fight. I end up losing the pressure on the line and fish.


After landing in the shallows, turn the fish upside down before grabbing. It calms them down - no thrashing.


----------



## W DeMarco

Nice tip MDogg! Never heard that one. I guess I can stick with a landing hand until the temps fall too low. I also have a pair of these gloves, http://kastgear.com/gloves/steelhead-glove.html that claim to have a textured palm that grips well and does not disturb slime, if u can believe that. Unfortunately they do nothing for me in keeping the hands pain free where wool is my savior. Also those gloves from kast do not fit as good as they should for handling a fly line. With that said I think I've got a 75 dollar pair of general use gloves


----------



## mdogs444

W DeMarco said:


> Nice tip MDogg! Never heard that one. I guess I can stick with a landing hand until the temps fall too low. I also have a pair of these gloves, http://kastgear.com/gloves/steelhead-glove.html that claim to have a textured palm that grips well and does not disturb slime, if u can believe that. Unfortunately they do nothing for me in keeping the hands pain free where wool is my savior. Also those gloves from kast do not fit as good as they should for handling a fly line. With that said I think I've got a 75 dollar pair of general use gloves


I have the Kast Steelhead gloves as well as the new Simms G4 guide waterproof gloves with liner. Neither work very well for skagit/spey casting while constantly stripping .25-.30 running line.

With that being said, best and cheapest solution - two pairs of surgical gloves under a pair of wool gloves that have the thumb and first two fingers cut off at the knuckle.


----------



## W DeMarco

Yesterday a client of mine suggested the exact same thing to me. I was pretty disappointed with those kast gloves. If they actually kept my hands warm I might give them more of a chance but I am convinced my hands would stay warmer ungloved. I guess I am a sucker for any product labeled "steelhead" this or that...

Spinning rod, 10.5 ft "steelhead" rod, says it on the rod, forget who the maker is

Float; Thill Steelhead Float, premium

tippet, rio steelhead tippet

Why not special "Steelhead" gloves? 

Anyway, I gonna try the surgical under wool first chance.


----------



## mdogs444

Good luck.....and just an FYI....do not get the powdered ones.


----------



## fishinnick

Those of you who have the Fishpond Nomad nets...........what model do you use for steelhead??

The boat nets seem pretty big to be carrying around.....so I guess that's why they call them "boat" nets. The guide net and the mid-length nets have the same bag size.......which I assume would work for steelies? I know one member mentioned they have a hand net, but I can't imagine using it for steel. (Edit: misread it. the hand net does have the same bag size)

After doing a little research there's not that many options for rubber nets. Nomad nets aren't much more expensive than wooden rubber nets of similar size. I've seen those cheap, big, clunky rubber bagged nets at Gander Mtn., etc. but those would be a pain to carry around. 

As much as I don't want to drop $100+ on a new net, like I said there doesn't seem to be many good options with rubber nets.


----------



## mdogs444

Just use the short or mid handle. You can also look at Fisknat, which may be a tad bit less expensive.

Either way, both options much cheeper than a Brodin, LDH, and Filson.


----------



## fishinnick

Cool. Thanks mdogs444. I have looked at the Fisknat nets online and they seem pretty nice. Heard good things about them. Leaning towards the Fishpond since it may be more durable and lighter though I do like the wooden nets...

I have seen the Nomad nets in person but the bags just didn't seem big enough for steelhead. Maybe they were just out of the bigger models at the time. Overall it just seems like a great net....


----------



## Indybio72

Im still tossing around the idea of getting a fishpond net, but haven't committed due to not being sure how it will work with a sling pack. If anyone uses a net and a sling pack could you upload a photo with it attached to a pack so I can see the logistics of it. Thanks


----------



## doubleheader

The Frabill® Teardrop Wading Net is a larger wading net perfect for anglers fishing the Great Lakes tribuataries for steelhead. This lightweight net has a teardrop hoop and deep, flat-bottom net. The 7.5" fixed rubber handle has a stretch lanyard attached, and the netting is constructed of 3/8" tangle-free micro mesh. The 19" x 23" hoop has a max depth of 15". $22.99 at Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## W DeMarco

So I finally purchased, received and used my net and figured I would post my review.

The net is a Ranger Steelhead Wading Net $25

The net seems very solid with its heavy duty aluminum tubing construction. The hoop is 19 inches long by 20 wide, this is a perfect size in my estimation and anything beyond marginally larger would add frustration to hiking and wading. The 12" handle sports a comfortable rubber grip. The bag is made out of rope netting and looks to be more than ample space for the largest river catches. If you ever happen to land a steelhead double header on your dropper I'm sure that both would fit the bag with room for a hat trick! It's a big bag, maybe too big.

I wouldn't say it is ugly but the Ranger does not have the aesthetic quality the expensive nets seem to have. The product stickers all peeled off easily leaving a solid black color scheme. The Ranger has a pemanately attached flexible bungee loop for carrying. I plan to remover this cord, it is insufficient for any thing more than being annoying. 

Either I am fat enough or the net thin enough that it was shielded by my body and didn't snag while walking through denser brush off trail. In transport the bag of the net hangs down far lower than the hoop. I ended up securing the bag to the hoop.

Even with the addition of a big net on my back my gear and casting felt comfortable and unchanged. As I fished and waded and hiked I eventually forgot about my new addition in tow, until finally...

FISH ON! 

A small but feisty 18" hen had hit my orange egg pattern I was nymphing in an unstocked trib. About a minute or so later it dawned on me that I had a net on my back and this was a good opportunity to use it. After I had played the fish for a bit I reached back and disconnected the net with the magnetic release and let it hang my side at the ready. It was a smooth action and immeadiately I was back on my reel pulling the steelie in closer. 

Now here's the thing about this net, it's compact. 

The short handle means the fish needs to be within a couple/few feet of your position. With rod lengths of 10 to 13 feet being common netting does require some reaching. This reaching was less work than hand landing or beaching. 

At 18 inches the hen was engulfed in the net. It just swallowed her up! 

For those of you with sling bags; I was very happy attaching the net to a built in d loop on my Orvis safe passage sling pack. When the pack is on my back the net also rides high up on my back near the inside of my right shoulder blade. When I swing the pack to my frontside to swap flies or rebuild my tippet the net remains on my back but just a foot lower. 

My initial pros: net seamlessly integrated into my existing wading gear. Very solid build quality. Unnoticeable when casting and hiking. Huge net bag, would easily land a state record steelie. 

Cons: net bag is really long/deep When hiking I secured the bag to the hoop because it hangs Down much lower than the hoop. 

The net needs an attachment point on the handle. In order to incorporate a magnetic release there must be an attachment point on the handle. At least a hole through the grip. 

I'm not thrilled with the netting material. While it's plenty strong I can see it being a bit rough on the fish. But I'm not sure there are better options in the price range.


----------



## Indybio72

W DeMarco said:


> For those of you with sling bags; I was very happy attaching the net to a built in d loop on my Orvis safe passage sling pack. When the pack is on my back the net also rides high up on my back near the inside of my right shoulder blade. When I swing the pack to my frontside to swap flies or rebuild my tippet the net remains on my back but just a foot lower.


Could you take a photo with it on your pack. I also have the orvis sling pack, but still cant understand how its attached


----------



## Whaler

I use a Frabil that is 17 inches across with a short handle. I attach it to the back of my vest with a strong magnet. It works great. I forget where I bought to. I think I git it at Gander Mountain.


----------

